# Greetings from Iceland!



## jondal (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi everyone!

My name is Jon Dal and I was born and raised in Reykjavik, Iceland. I've just recently begun exploring the wonderful world of "cinematic" composition and as it happens I just recently learned about this forum. I really wish I had known about it sooner but at least I'm here now. 

I have always been fascinated by film scores and even though I've been writing music for as long as I can remember I never really wrote anything in that genre until a few years ago. I am most definitely an amateur but I will continue to practice and keep working on my sequencing and composition skills, so please be kind.

Here's my recent work so far: https://soundcloud.com/jondalmusic

Anyway, I look forward to reading and posting!

Jon


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Jon

I've also _just_ arrived on this forum but I'll just go ahead and say it: welcome to the boards!

What kind of setup are you using? I am realizing that this might be interesting to read in someone's introduction, so I'll go and update mine with this information as well now...

See ya around!


----------



## Resoded (Dec 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jon!


----------



## Phil C. (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello Jon,

Welcome to V.I. Control !


----------



## jondal (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks, guys! 

@Phrosty: In short I have a Mac, a pair of Mackie HR624 MkII monitors and do all my work in Reaper.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey Jón , I just check out a few of your tracks  Interesting remixes . Welcome to V.I.Control o-[][]-o


----------



## jondal (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm going to read "interesting" as a positive comment, so thank you! :D


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 13, 2013)

Absolutely


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 18, 2013)

Iceland :!: :D 

Ever since 2009, I dream of making a longer trip - I talk many months not weeks :lol: - to visit Iceland. It was short after I interviewed Birgitta Jonsdottir, who kindly made the time to speak with me for more than an hour. An artist, member of parliament, a very gentle soul and sharp thinker, an activist on so many levels with positions in too many working groups to list here, courageous and plain fun to talk with. This was my first introduction to Iceland, and I could not have asked for any better. Then I started to read about this amazing country and it's people....

I like the reel, "Duality" in particular.

Welcome!

Best
Georg


----------



## jondal (Dec 22, 2013)

George - Thank you for your kind words! And yes, Birgitta is a very interesting person indeed. If I may ask, where did you publish this interview? It would be interesting to read.


----------

